# September 2019 Photo of the Month



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is "the black beauty of my life". So, as the name says, you can participate with a photo of your black horse, or a black horse who changed your life, probably for good.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After the entry deadline of September 18 2019, the thread will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting.

Have fun!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

*My Black Beauty*

This is my black beauty Laela. She has taken me on the ride of a lifetime.
View attachment 995593


----------



## Just an equestrian (Jul 20, 2019)

This is Andy from kiah park. He’s my fav pony other then my horse


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

My fat bottom girl, Shyanna!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

This is Pepper. He spent most of his life taking good care of novice riders at the barn I rode for before I retired. When Pepper was retired from riding, his calm disposition made him a perfect match for my pack horse demonstrations at 18th century historic sites.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

My black Paso Fino, Duncan


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

My new little filly Heirloom being a dork.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

King was a natural celebrity. At 16.3 H, he had a sweet disposition. He loved attention -- and cookies.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Here's my black gelding.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Here is Pony, also called Pony-Wony, Pone-Wone, Pony Macaroni (he's very bendy), Naughty Pony, Good Pony, and Pone Alone (because he would rather be where the action is than where the other horses are).

Pony is the one who started it all for me. I bought him when I was just a new rider and didn't know better than to buy a green horse. Then my daughter wanted her own horse. Then after a while someone gave us Teddy. But without Pony none of that would have happened. He has taught me so much. He's friendly, fun, naughty, happy, annoying, smart, awesome, stubbon, pushy, handsome, dominant, and laid-back. And, importantly, very forgiving! He has given me lots of instant feedback when I made pretty much every beginnger mistake, on the ground and in the saddle, and he's always come back for more.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Luna the Mustang - 2008

This is my favorite pix of her and Matt:









This was for the 2009 Western States Mustang Challenge - they had 90 days to gentle and ride their horse in a competition.  Look at my Journal on Tiger Lilly - Matt's new mustang competition horse. At least with her, he has a year!

Some other pix of Luna:


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

My black mare Amber.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

@cbar - your mare is lovely.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

kewpalace said:


> @cbar - your mare is lovely.



Thank you. So is yours - what a transformation!!! I am partial to black horses - probably from my days of watching The Black Stallion & Black Beauty. Couldn't wait to own one of my own!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! Please vote!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Voted!!! Come on, y'all!


----------

